
How to flag and detect deepfake videos - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/09/02/examining-a-videos-changes-over-time-helps-flag-deepfakes/
======
israelo2035
GAN Paradigm: If there is a network that can detect, there is a way to
generate false positives.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Can you use the network to detect to improve generating deepfakes?

